# Ski-Doo Microfisch on-line



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I have posted this one in the past but here it is again for you guys who own a Ski-Doo Snowmobile(s) from 1987 to 2000.

The following is the URL for the online Microfisch by Ronnies/HLSM:

http://216.37.204.202/Skidoo_OEM/skidoo.asp

-Goosewa


----------

